# Bien bonita // muy bonita



## APRcho

how different between "es bien bonita" and "es muy bonita" ?

i usually think that "es bien bonita" is used in south America but "es muy bonita" is used in Spain

Is it correct? 
or there're other ways to use it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pamanolito777

for me... 

Es muy bonita.

And ..Es bien bonita! sounds not good I think it will be: Esta bien bonita! and the same way Esta muy bonita!

Kind regards!


----------



## rick_spoler

"Es bien bonita is correct" e.g. "Es bien bonita esa flor" El poner "bien bonita" es como darle más énfasis a la frase. "Es muy bonita" también es correcto.


----------



## blasita

Hello APRcho.

I think you're right; it is more used in America than in Spain (but this does not mean that no speakers use it here). To me, 'es/está _bien_ bonita' may sound a bit stronger than 'es/está _muy_ bonita' (personal opinion). "_Bien_ has a bigger expressive load", and there are differences in its use: http://dspace.usc.es/bitstream/10347/3461/1/pg_215-234_verba33.pdf.  This is a good work on it  (_A Serradilla. Universidad Autónoma de Madrid_). 

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

APRcho said:


> how different between "es bien bonita" and "es muy bonita" ?
> 
> i usually think that "es bien bonita" is used in south America but "es muy bonita" is used in Spain



That's my impression too. It's more frequent in America.

*2.* Antepuesto a un adjetivo o a otro adverbio, funciona como intensificador enfático, con valor equivalente a _muy:_ _«Pues está bien claro»_ (Marsé _Muchacha_ [Esp. 1978]); _«Yo me vine a dormir porque era bien tarde»_ (MtnCampo _Carreteras_ [Méx. 1976]).

Saludos


----------



## rick_spoler

Sorry, I don´t agree " Esa casa es bien bonita" is very common in Spain


----------



## Lurrezko

rick_spoler said:


> Sorry, I don´t agree " Esa casa es bien bonita" is very common in Spain



Says who?


----------



## rick_spoler

Lol! Says me living in Madrid for thirty years and my wife that´s from Spain


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es bien bonita. Muy común por acá.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesante, blasita. Un comentario a lo siguiente de ese PDF:



> Esta profesora, formada en Centroamérica, me comentó que ella acostumbra a decir a
> sus alumnos, estadounidenses también, que hay importantes diferencias entre el español de
> España y el de América y como muestra usa, precisamente, el caso de bien / muy, ya que considera al primero como de uso exclusivo en América y les dice a sus estudiantes que cuando
> vengan a España lo cambien por muy. En ese momento, le advertí de que su generalización
> había llegado demasiado lejos y de que nosotros en España también usamos bien (estamos
> bien cansados);



Agrego que el error de generalización también está en establecer que se usa mucho en el español de "América" (error también presente en la pregunta de APRcho), aunque el autor se olvide (o no se dé cuenta) de marcarlo. El español de México es tan distinto del de Paraguay como lo es el de España con respecto al de Perú, por poner algunos países como ejemplo. Puedo asegurar que, en el Cono Sur,  la frecuencia de uso de "bien" antepuesto es baja, infinítamente más baja que con "muy". El español de "América" es una entelequia, aunque esto le complique la vida a nuestra profesora estadounidense.
Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

rick_spoler said:


> Lol! Says me living in Madrid for thirty years and my wife that´s from Spain



I mean that nobody says so in this thread. However, we use this construction in other everyday contexts:

_Claro que te entiendo, me lo has dejado *bien* claro.

_Saludos


----------



## blasita

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Interesante, blasita. Un comentario a lo siguiente de ese PDF:
> Agrego que el error de generalización también está en establecer que se usa mucho en el español de "América" (error también presente en la pregunta de APRcho), aunque el autor se olvide (o no se dé cuenta) de marcarlo. El español de México es tan distinto del de Paraguay como lo es el de España con respecto al de Perú, por poner algunos países como ejemplo. Puedo asegurar que, en el Cono Sur,  la frecuencia de uso de "bien" antepuesto es baja, infinítamente más baja que con "muy". El español de "América" es una entelequia, aunque esto le complique la vida a nuestra profesora estadounidense.
> Saludos



Pues tienes razón, Adolfo. Yo intento siempre no cometer el error de generalización, pero supongo que yo misma también lo cometo de vez en cuando. Y mira, por favor, lo que digo más abajo. Un saludo.



rick_spoler said:


> Sorry, I don´t agree " Esa casa es bien bonita" is very common in Spain



Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación; España es grande y diversa (mi frase preferida) y no se puede generalizar. En mi zona no es común (aunque, repito, se puede oír perfectamente); ¿es habitual oírlo por allí, Lurrezko? Saludos.

Ah! De lo que estoy de acuerdo es que dice en el estudio que en España se dice 'bien jodido' bastante.


----------



## Lurrezko

blasita said:


> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación; España es grande y diversa (mi frase preferida) y no se puede generalizar. En mi zona no es común (aunque, repito, se puede oír perfectamente); ¿es habitual oírlo por allí, Lurrezko? Saludos.



No lo es, Blasita, excepto en ejemplos como el que apunto más arriba. Sin embargo, mi abuela aragonesa lo decía. En cualquier caso, no creo que sea muy común en España, lo que no significa, claro, que no se pueda oír en algunas zonas. España es muy grande, en efecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> Pues tienes razón, Adolfo. Yo intento siempre no cometer el error de generalización, pero supongo que yo misma también lo cometo de vez en cuando. Y mira, por favor, lo que digo más abajo. Un saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo con tu afirmación; España es grande y diversa (mi frase preferida) y no se puede generalizar. En mi zona no es común (aunque, repito, se puede oír perfectamente); ¿es habitual oírlo por allí, Lurrezko? Saludos.
> 
> Ah! De lo que estoy de acuerdo es que dice en el estudio que en España se dice 'bien jodido' bastante.


Es verdad, todos lo cometemos. No más hablar del español de España, de México o de otros países complejos implica un corte grosero.


----------



## Lurrezko

Evitar las generalizaciones es bien jodido, Adolfo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Por cierto, APRcho, bienvenido al foro!

¡Verás que hay variedad!


----------



## kokoloko

...no es necesario decir ni *bien*, ni *muy* bonita, con sólo decir bonita, es suficiente, ej;* usted es bonita*


----------



## Lurrezko

kokoloko said:


> ...no es necesario decir ni *bien*, ni *muy* bonita, con sólo decir bonita, es suficiente, ej;* usted es bonita*



¿Y si lo es mucho?


----------



## kokoloko

...también si se requiere decir bonita en un grado superlativo, se puede emplear la palabra bellísima, ej; *usted es bellísima*


----------



## Lurrezko

kokoloko said:


> ...también si se requiere decir bonita en un grado superlativo, se puede emplear la palabra bellísima, ej; *usted es bellísima*



Pero, ¿no usáis *muy* o *bien* en Puerto Rico para expresar una gradación de adjetivo? Esa casa es bonita. Esa casa es muy bonita.

Saludos


----------



## kokoloko

...si, también lo usamos para todo, casa, bonita, en fin, para todo...


----------



## Billbasque

El uso de estas expresiones cambia de unos sitios a otros, como decís. Yo por ejemplo no utilizaría casi nunca la expresión "bien bonita" sino "muy bonita" o "preciosa", pero sin embargo sí diría "bien claro", por ejemplo.


----------



## Csalrais

Decir que en España no se usa "bien" como intensificador es exagerar.  Ahora, mi experiencia es que su frecuencia de uso es muy inferior  a "muy" y preferiblemente con expresiones que son más o menos fijas (la   ya mencionada de bien jodido es un ejemplo). Yo tampoco lo usaría con  bonito/a, por ejemplo.


----------



## pamanolito777

yo lo resumiría asi:

*Muy *para cantidad... _es __muy bonita!!
_*Bien *para calidad.... _es bien bonita!!

_


----------



## rick_spoler

Mi letra es bien bonita pero con pluma


----------



## rick_spoler

Para mi la diferencia entre decir "Esa chica es muy bonita" y "Esa chica es bien bonita" es equivalente a "That girl is very pretty" o "That girl is really pretty" Simplemente un énfasis.


----------



## Csalrais

Puede ser que donde se use sea así, pero como ya he dicho yo no uso ni digo "bien bonita" y en España apenas lo he oído.


----------



## pamanolito777

Los dos al mismo tiempo:

Mi clase de idiomas estuvo *muy bien!

*


----------



## APRcho

Thanks for all comments you guys


----------

